# Training in the litter box



## arisilde (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello,

I've grown up with cats in my life and I've never had a problem with cats going to the litter box. I've recently brought home a 3 week old kitten. As he doesn't have siblings or a mom to show him the ropes I was trying to show him the litter box after 'encouraging' him to go potty. As soon as he was put down, he starts to lick and eat the litter. It's a clumping formula and, well, it's not supposed to be eaten so I scooped him up and wiped his mouth clean. Feeling that he'd investigated enough I tried to set him down again. Long story short, three days later and he's still trying to eat it.

I still have half a box of litter to go through so I'd rather not have to keep buying litter until I find a brand he won't eat. Plus I have another cat and she's okay with the litter. Any tips or tricks? I've never taken care of such a young cat nor one that was abandoned before it was weaned and trained in the kitty ways.

Thanks for any help
- Ari


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

This is normal behaviour for a kitten so young. A kitten this young can not be expected to toilet in a tray just yet! You can put him in when he wakes up, after eating/drinking, after a little play etc but he is very very young. His mum should still be cleaning him up at this age.

Did you get him from a breeder?


----------



## arisilde (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes, I would assume she's a sort of bird breeder. I went to her for some birds to try to raise. After chatting (I wanted to make sure I knew what to do) she brought out a cute half Siamese kitten. She said she didn't have a home for it and it was the last of the litter. 

Little did I know he was only 2 weeks old. After I got him in the car I immediately got canned kitten food because I hadn't been prepared for a cat. I got home and he wouldn't eat it. So I went back to the store the next day and got a dropper to force feed him milk. It took me two more days before I researched enough to feed him properly (I.E. kitten milk formula and proper amounts)

I'm a little peeved that she'd endanger his well being by giving away the litter so early, but at least I saved this little guy. He's been taken to the vet and they are the ones who told me his age. I'm still trying to learn what to do so that he grows up into a proper cat. They've shown me how to make him go potty, but occasionally he'll go without me prompting. He's already messed on my bed and, ironically, the vet papers. Any idea on when it would be an appropriate time to introduce him to the litter box?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

A 3 week old kitten?! He needs to be on milk 

I think tillysdream is online she'll be able to give you more advice x


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi there...

I have read your posts. Yes, the kitten should be on milk formula for the moment, maybe try and introduce solids in a week or in very small watered down amounts mushed up now, if kitty will take it!

I can't stress how important it is NOT to let the kitten eat clumping litter, as it can cause an internal blockage in such a young kitten.

You could try using veterinary incontinence pads/newspaper placed in a litter box or wherever kitten is toileting for now, until you can buy some non clumping litter like catsan, that doesn't have the same danger if eaten. But kitty is still very young, there are still gonna be accidents around the house. As Arcacia86 said, mum cats would still be cleaning up after kittens this age. Place kitten on litter/pad/newspapers after feeding, and massage gently to stimulate a toilet motion.

Can't believe you have been given such a young kitten. And I am heartened that you took the wee kitten to the vets! The kitten is so young and should never be away from mum, and you will have to work hard for this wee guy to survive. Kitten formula is ok, but mums milk would have been so much better!

Good luck, and keep in touch with your vet by phone, they will be more than happy to give you free advice on the phone if you are ever worried or have questions.


----------



## arisilde (Oct 25, 2009)

He doesn't really like anything except milk from a bottle. The first day (when I was giving him cow's milk) he actually drank water from a plate I had left down for him, but ever since I got him the kitten milk he snubs everything else. The vet suggested I try to withhold the milk so he'll try the other stuff, but I feel like the milk would be better for another week or two. Any opinions? It's not that big a hassle for me to make the bottle and wake up often enough for him, but I don't want to hinder his growth either.

Yes, I've taken to sweeping the bathroom multiple times a day to make sure it isn't on the floor where he can eat it. I have another cat and of course it sticks to her paws. For right now I usually hold him over a sink/tub while I encourage him to go potty. I suppose I could try to lay him on a newspaper to try to build an association to that spot. I'll probably go to the store tomorrow for a non clump, at least while he's a kitten.

After the vet visit I almost called the lady back to ask that he go back with his mom for a while more, but I feared for him. I wasn't sure she'd give him back to his mother or keep him properly taken care of. I've had him for 5 days now and have finally just gotten the fleas off him.

I feel I should also put in, despite the troubles it is so worth it. Watching him feed out of the bottle is so cute. And now that I'm his 'mommy' he'll follow me anywhere I go and snuggle up on my shoulder to sack out. I've gained an affectionate and loud shadow. The few times he wanders away from me all I have to do is start talking and he'll come back to me. While occasionally annoying it's way more often endearing. If I wasn't so worried (I'm a natural worrier) about how this might impact his health I'd be ecstatic to see so much of his kittenhood.

If anyone has personally raised an abandoned kitten before it was weaned I'd love some input and how it all worked out. Actually any input and help is appreciated.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

If kitty is happy drinking the milk formula for now, thats fine. Trying weening in a week or two gradually, if you are happy with that! 

It sounds like you are doing a great job, and yes wee kitty will follow you around for comfort and company because at that age kittens are usually 24/7 with mum cat. Kitty will love lying on your chest listening to your heartbeat, will remind him of his mum....


----------



## arisilde (Oct 25, 2009)

tillysdream said:


> If kitty is happy drinking the milk formula for now, thats fine. Trying weening in a week or two gradually, if you are happy with that!
> 
> It sounds like you are doing a great job, and yes wee kitty will follow you around for comfort and company because at that age kittens are usually 24/7 with mum cat. Kitty will love lying on your chest listening to your heartbeat, will remind him of his mum....


I was wondering about that!  I'd pick him up and place him on my lap and the little guy would climb up to my chest.

I am trying to put off naming him because at the moment the only thing that fits is Shadow because he is mine. It also helps that he's a black kitty with little white feet and neck/belly.

Thank you for all the helpful advice!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

You could try Schweat Scoop cat litter - which is actually wheat based so if the kitten eats it it won't harm him!


----------



## Shabbydoll (Oct 7, 2008)

I would also be concerned that she was removed from her mother so very young. Kittens should be with their mother and litter mates until at least 8 weeks old. Maybe you could find some way to socialize her so she won't become maladjusted. 

I second getting a different litter than the clumping. I can't tell you how many times I have heard about young kitten dying because they swallowed the litter (which is common to do when they are very young).


----------



## arisilde (Oct 25, 2009)

ChinaBlue said:


> You could try Schweat Scoop cat litter - which is actually wheat based so if the kitten eats it it won't harm him!


One of my mates used to use that. Not sure where he got it from. I'll start looking for that. Thanks for the tip.



> I would also be concerned that she was removed from her mother so very young. Kittens should be with their mother and litter mates until at least 8 weeks old. Maybe you could find some way to socialize her so she won't become maladjusted.


I was thinking about trying to find some young kittens to do 'playdates' with, but I'm not friends with anyone with a litter nor do I have an idea of where else to go. Sebastian (my kitten) does get to play with Azuri (my 2yr old cat) so he isn't totally social deprived. I do spend a bunch of time doing small kitten games of eat the hand or stalk the string. He also goes to my OH's house while I work. He gets to play with dogs and so he is getting plenty of attention. Just not a whole bunch of cat interaction.


----------



## Shabbydoll (Oct 7, 2008)

arisilde said:


> I was thinking about trying to find some young kittens to do 'playdates' with, but I'm not friends with anyone with a litter nor do I have an idea of where else to go. Sebastian (my kitten) does get to play with Azuri (my 2yr old cat) so he isn't totally social deprived. I do spend a bunch of time doing small kitten games of eat the hand or stalk the string. He also goes to my OH's house while I work. He gets to play with dogs and so he is getting plenty of attention. Just not a whole bunch of cat interaction.


It sounds like you are doing the best you can with a difficult situation. It sounds like Sebastian is very well cared for. He's lucky you saved him!


----------

